# انتا ميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ؟



## kawasaki (22 مايو 2014)

*تعرف ..او متعرفش ....مش مهم *
*تاخد فكره ...واصلا مش عايزك تشتري بكره *​


*مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــصــــــــــــــــر*

 
*تتكعبل اه *
*تقع لاء *
*يجيلها ازمه اه *
*تموت لاء *​

*مش معني ياجماعه ان مصر بعافيه حبتين *
*وحد من اخوتها الصغيرين ساعدها (ماديا)*​ 

*((وخد بالك من مادياً دي ...لان محدش يقدر يساعد مصر امنياً او فكرياً او تعلمياً))*​ 
*يبقي مش كل شويه نطلع ونبعبع *


*ساعدنا مصر *
*ساعدنا مصر *
*ادينا مصر *​ 
*حضرتك بترد دين في رقبتك لمصر *
*واجب عليك لمصر *​ 
*وبرده مستحيل هاتشوف مصر كده ومش هاتقف جنبها *​ 
*علشان انتا عارف ومتأكد ان العز اللي انتا فيه بسبب ان مصر واقفه علي رجليها *​ 


*لو سألت سواق تاكس على عنوان وبدل ما يدلك قالك امشي ورايا .. يبقى مصري. *
*وعلى فكرة ساعات بيغير اتجاهه عشان عنده رغبة صادقة يوصلك وخايف تتوه*​ 


*إذا سمعته بعد أن يضحك كثيرا يقول " خير اللهم إجعله خير " .. فتأكد أنه مصري .*​ 

*لو دخلت عليه وكان بياكل ولو حتى عيش وبصل لازم يقولك اتفضل الأكل ويعيدها عليك ثلاث أربع مرات*​ 

*لما عربية تعمل حادثة فى الطريق الصحراوى أو الزراعى , و فى ثوانى تقف*
*لها خمسين عربية ينقذوا المصابين و يعدلوا العربيه و لو اضطروا يشيلوها من*
*على الأرض .. ?هم دول المصريين?*​ 

*لما تلاقي ناس بتقضي العيد فى المقابر مع حبايبهم اللي ماتوا يبقي أكيد انتا في مصر *​ 

*لما تلاقي واحده ست في الرايحة والجاية عمالة تدعي لأولادها وتخلى الدنيا*
*تدعيلهم... تبقى دي أم مصرية وطموحاتها وأحلامها الشخصية فى الحياة إن ولادها يبقوا مبسوطين*​ 

*لو شفت واحد وقف فجأة و هو ماشى فى الشارع*
*و مد ايده على حتة عيش مرمية على الأرض وقام رافعها لراسه قبل مايحطها جنب*
*الرصيف...? يبقى ده مصرى. ?*​ 

*- لو شفت عامل اول ماخد اجرته قام رافعها لراسه و بص فوق و حمد ربنا قبل مايحط الفلوس فى جيبه ...? يبقى مصرى.?*​ 

*لو اديت لواحد فلوس وبدأ يعدها بصوت عالي وبدأ بقوله الله واحد .. ومع الورقة الثانية : مالوش تاني، ومع الورقة الثالثة: العدد ثلاثة .. يبقي*
*أكيد مصري ابن مصري *​ 


*وبعدين ياسيدي ...تعالي فنطلي كده وعرفني انتا مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*انا لما اقول انا مصري *​ 




*يبقي *​ 


*انا البابا شنوده رمز المحبه والسلام *​ 



​ 
*انا اكبر و اقوي جيش عربي في الشرق الاوسط *
*بدون تدخل خارجي *​ 
*

*​ 

*انا السادات بطل الانتصار العربي الوحيد علي الاسرائيلين ومحطم اسطوره خط بارليف وصاحب نظريه الخداع التكتيكي الاستراتيجي ..وهذه النظريه مازالت تدرس في جميع الكليات العسكريه علي مستوي العالم *​ 


​ 

*انا احمد شوقي امير الشعراء وعميد الشعر العربي *​ 
*

*​ 
*انا الدكتور طه حسين عميد الادب العربي *​ 
*

*​ 





*انا من تم ذكره في الكتاب المقدس *​ 
*

*​ 

*انا عمر سمره اول عربي فوق قمه افرست *​ 
*

*​ 
*انا احمد زويل مكتشف الفيمتو ثانيه والحاصل علي نوبل في الكيمياء *​ 
*

*​ 





*انا يوسف شاهين المخرج العالمي *​ 
*

*​ 

*انا اقدم واعرق حضاره علي وجه الارض *​ 
*

*​ 

*انا عمر الشريف الفنان العالمي *​ 
*

*​ 

*انا كوكب الشرق *​ 
*

*​ 


*انا نجيب محفوظ يعني نوبل في الادب *​ 
*

*​ 

*انا العندليب الاسمر ورمز الطرب الاصيل *​ 
*

*​ 
*انا جمال عبد الناصر زعيم الامه العربيه *​ 
*

*​ 

*انا طلعت حرب من مؤسسين الاقتصاد العالمي *​ 
*

*​ 
*انا الدكتور محمد عبد الوهاب موسيقار الاجيال *​ 
*

*​ 

*انا بطرس غالي الامين العام للأمم المتحده *​ 
*

*​ 




*انا الدكتور محمد البرادعي مدير الوكاله الدوليه للطاقه الذريه والحاصل علي نوبل في السلام *​ 
*

*​ 
*انا فاروق الباز عالم الفضاء وعضو وكاله ناسا الدوليه *​ 
*

*​ 
*انا عمرو دياب المطرب العالمي الحائز علي جائزه ميوزيك اورد 3 مرات *​ 
*

*​ 




*انا الدكتور مجدي يعقوب امهر واشهر جراح قلب في العالم اجمع بلا منازع *​ 
*

*​ 

*انا اول اذاعه مسموعه وتيليفزيون مرئي في الشرق الاوسط *​ 
*

*​ 




*انا رانيا علواني اسطوره السباحه العالميه *​ 
*

*​ 




*انا اللي شقيت قناه السويس ..اخطر ممر ملاحي في العالم *​ 
*

*​ 









*عرفت انا ميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن !!!*
*ولا تحب اقولك تاني ؟؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)

*يااااه اخيرا ساكى عمل موضوع لولووولى 
كالعادة يا فنان موضوع جباااار 
تستحق اكتر من تقييم 
تسلم ايدك بجد يا ساكى على الموضوع الجميل ده 

*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (23 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع 
برافووو ...ساكي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2014)

*وحشتنا مواضيعك ياباشا بقى
تستحق اكتر من تقيم
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 مايو 2014)

فعلا دي صفات المصري 
اللي بيحب جارة 
وبيخدم الضيف 
والغريب يدلة 
وبيعرف يكرة لكن ما يسبش حقة 
اهلا بيك في الاجواء المصرية 
يا ساكي 
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مايو 2014)

*كلمات جميله وقويه 
تسلم ايديك *


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (23 مايو 2014)

Well don Qaozaky brother .....! Long time I didn't hear from you interesting subject .......! For foreword ....!all ways


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2014)

*هى حلوة بس جلت منك " عمرو دياب "
لأن جائزة الميوزيك " فورد " دية بتتباع بفلوس يا معلم 
وبتتفول بنزين 95 كمان 
:smile01
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2014)

*المصريين من جواهم .... يوجد ما لم اراه في غيرهم ....

المصريين لم يحكمهم مصري واحد من سنة 525 قبل الميلاد وحتى سنة 1952

المصريين تعودوا عبادة حكامهم ... حتى لما منعوهم من اكل الملوخية

المصريين تعودا على المذلة .... طلما ان اللى بيذلهم يدعى التدين

المصريين لغز ..... محدش عرف يحله​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المصريين لغز ..... محدش عرف يحله​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>



*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## peace_86 (23 مايو 2014)

*مين فيكم يحجزلي طيران وحجز فنادق لمصر لمدة سبعين يوم؟؟؟

هل يوجد شطور يدبرلي مليون جنيه بس؟؟؟؟ بس؟؟؟ عشان خاطر بيس؟؟ :smile01

نفسي أزور مصر وفي قلب مصر .. وفي قعر الأجواء المصرية..

يعني مش اروح مصر عند منتجعات شرم الشيخ... لالالالالالالالا  أبصلوطلي نوت!

إنما نفسي ازور القاهرة والاسكندرية واسوان واسيوط والاقصر والعريش وامبابة ودمياط والزقازيق وبلبيس والمنصورة وسانت كاترين والجيزة والشرم (برضو مش غلط) والغردقة وقنا وسوهاج والمنيا ومطروح وبورسعيد وبور فؤاد .. وغيره .. على لله أكون نسيت اسم ..

أمي وأخوي زاروا مصر وقعدوا فيها عشرة أيام ..
وكانت وقتها أيام المضطاهرات ضد الإخوان ..
أمي وأخوي كان يشرحوا البلاوي اللي شافوها والفقر والبطلجة والمتسولين.. وكانوا مستنيين يرجعوا السعودية بسرعة والأيام تخلص بأسرع وقت ممكن..

ولما خلصوا قالولي: بس تعرف؟ نفسنا نزورها مرة ثانية..

ههههههههههه.. قالولي ان مصر عندها روح متميزة عن بقية الشعوب.. راح تحب مصر بخيرها وشرها..


يللا مين يدبرلي تكاليف السفر؟؟*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 مايو 2014)

المصريين احسن شعب فى العالم
ولكن للاسف حكام مصر لم يكن لهم هم الا النهب والسرقة


----------



## خــلـيجي (23 مايو 2014)

مصر، سيدة حضارات منطقة الشرق الأوسط، منبع العلوم والثقافة والأدب والفن..
لها فضل كبير في نشر العلم في الخليج العربي بعد ما ساد به من ظلم وجهل ورجعية..
شكراً مصر


----------



## روزا فكري (23 مايو 2014)

موضوع حلو اوي ياساكي جه في وقته
لان الايام دي كلنا عندنا احساس بالوطن عالي اوي
وكلام زي ده بيزود الاحساس اكتر

تحيا مصر​


----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2014)

*ميرسي ليكم يا اخواتي علي الردود والتقيمات *
*صلولي من فضلكم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2014)

*موضوع في منتهي الروعه ياساكي
صدقني انا قريته اكتر من مره
لانه عجبني جدا
تسلم افكارك وتسلم ايديك
وبجد برافوووو عليك .


بس ياريت تبقا تضيف في الموضوع
انا ايريني اول مصرية اعمل الزبادي في البيت **




*












​


----------



## soul & life (24 مايو 2014)

موضوع جميل اوى بجد تسلم ايدك 
شعب مصر شعب طيب اوى مبيهمهوش غير انه يعيش فى راحة بال ويلاقى قوته وقوت العيال
وممكن يبقا شايف و سايب وحوش عمالة تنهب وتاكل فى خيره وساكت لانه شعب طيب ومسالم اطيب شعوب الارض لكن وقت لما يثور مفيش حد بيقدر يقف امام ارادته .. شكرا ليك يا وائل الرب يباركك ويسندك


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)

* المصرى اللى بتوصفه ده ياساكي خلاص ( بح )
بس ها تفضل مصر ام الدنيا 
تسلم ايدك للموضوع
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 مايو 2014)

[SIZE=[QUOTE]"4"]مش معني ياجماعه ان مصر بعافيه حبتين 
وحد من اخوتها الصغيرين ساعدها (ماديا)
((وخد بالك من مادياً دي ...لان محدش يقدر يساعد مصر امنياً او فكرياً او تعلمياً))
يبقي مش كل شويه نطلع ونبعبع 


ساعدنا مصر 
ساعدنا مصر 
ادينا مصر

حضرتك بترد دين في رقبتك لمصر 
واجب عليك لمصر
وبرده مستحيل هاتشوف مصر كده ومش هاتقف جنبها
علشان انتا عارف ومتأكد ان العز اللي انتا فيه بسبب ان مصر واقفه علي رجليها[/QUOTE]

شو لزوم ها الكلام؟ من تمنن عليك وجا ناحيتك من الاساس؟
مين بعبع عليك مين قال كل شويه ساعدنا وساعدنا؟

اخر تصريح لشيخ محمد بن زايد ولي عهد بوظبي
قال ان احنا مستعدين نقتسم الخبز الحاف مع مصر
ماطلع وقال ساعدنا وساعدنا؟

اذا تقصد حد معين ليتك تفصح وماتتكلم بالعموم عن الاخ الصغير اللي يمن عليك[/SIZE]


----------



## kawasaki (25 مايو 2014)

*انا سبق وقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلت *

*ان محدش يعرف يمن علينا *​
*الشيخ محمد علي عينينا وراسنا من فوق *​

*واحنا كا مصريين من حبنا في الشيخ زايد *
*عندنا مدينه كامله بأسم الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه *​
*اما بالنسبه لبيت القصيد *




*عندنا في مصر بنقول (اللي علي راسه بطحه يحسس عليها )*



*وبعدين يا اختي الغاليه اللي عايز يبعبع يبعبع *




*واصطلاح البعبعه هذا يطلق علي : الشخص اللي كل شويه يقول انا عملت انا سويت انا وقفت ...وهو اصلا بعبوعاتي يعني كداب وبطنه فاضيه وبيخاف من خياله ولا حتي يقدر يحمي نفسه *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شو لزوم ها الكلام؟ من تمنن عليك وجا ناحيتك من الاساس؟
> مين بعبع عليك مين قال كل شويه ساعدنا وساعدنا؟
> 
> اخر تصريح لشيخ محمد بن زايد ولي عهد بوظبي
> ...



*هناك في السعودية من يعتبر مصر والمصريين مجموعة من المتسولين ..... والمصريين هناك من اكثر الشعوب اضطهادا في السعودية
ما تزعلش يا بيس .... انا رحت هناك ..... وشفت أمور مش عايز أتكلم فيها
اما الشيخ زايد ..... فهذا رجل لم تنجبه العروبة من قبل .... ولن تنجبه فيما بعد .... يكفى ما فعله في الامارات من تقدم حضارى غير مسبوق*


----------



## peace_86 (25 مايو 2014)

*يا استاذ صوت صارخ انا مش زعلان .. 
بالعكس وضع المصريين بالسعودية لا يحسد عليه ..

وتقريباً هذا الامر في كل الخليج .. عدا البحرين ..
المصري اللي بالبحرين لا يختلف كثيراً عن الخليجي "صدقني دون مبالغة"
لكن اللي بالسعودية حدث ولا حرج.. انواع الظلم والاضطهاد والعنصرية..
اليوم اليوم جاني عميل سعودي وقالي: انا ما اسمح ان سوداني يفرض علي كلامه..

هناك نظرة فوقية موجودة بالخليج والسعودية خاصة ضد الاجانب وبالذات الناطقين بالعربية*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *انا سبق وقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلت *
> 
> *ان محدش يعرف يمن علينا *​
> *الشيخ محمد علي عينينا وراسنا من فوق *​
> ...


عفوا يا استاذ
ما افهم اللغز الكلام الواضح افهمه اكتر
واعتقد مو قاعدين نحل لغز صعب
سالتك بكل وضوح مين من عليك وبعبع
اماتعطيني جواب واضح او تمتنع عن الرد


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يونيو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك في السعودية من يعتبر مصر والمصريين مجموعة من المتسولين ..... والمصريين هناك من اكثر الشعوب اضطهادا في السعودية
> ما تزعلش يا بيس .... انا رحت هناك ..... وشفت أمور مش عايز أتكلم فيها
> اما الشيخ زايد ..... فهذا رجل لم تنجبه العروبة من قبل .... ولن تنجبه فيما بعد .... يكفى ما فعله في الامارات من تقدم حضارى غير مسبوق*



هناك من المصريين من يعتبر الخليجين
شوية رعاع اغبياء مالهمش لزمه
السفهاء من الجانبين مالهم قيمه
لما تاخذ من فمه كلام تكون اعطيته قيمه
انا اترفع عن الاشكال ذي وما اعتبرهم
يمثلون مصر او شعبها


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 يونيو 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هناك من المصريين من يعتبر الخليجين
> شوية رعاع اغبياء مالهمش لزمه
> السفهاء من الجانبين مالهم قيمه
> لما تاخذ من فمه كلام تكون اعطيته قيمه
> ...



*عندما اعتبر شخصا بما قدمتيه من صفات ... فذاك لأن الشخص قدم نفسه لي هكذا
عندما يأتي اي شخص لمصر ليشبع رغبات جنسية 
أو لينال التنعم في ملاهي ذات سمعة رديئة
فماذا تتوقعين اي صفات ممكن ان اصفه بها ...
سيدتي .... الناس تنظر إليك من خلال ما تظهريه من نفسك
فلا تلومي الأخرين ... بل لومى من لطخوا أنفسهم *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يونيو 2014)

انا مش بلوم احد اخر 
همي لوم الاخرين..
 كل واحد عقله في راسه
ويتكلم على حسب منطقه ورؤيته الشخصيه للامور
 اللي ماتعدو قدره .. وانا شخصيا مش من الناس اللي تتأثر بكلام الاخرين..

وكلا يرى الناس بعين طبعه اتفق معك اذا شخص ما اعتاد
التردد على الاماكن الرخيصه وقابل الناس رخيصه من جنسيه
اخرى من حقه يكون النظره ذي لان ماشافهم غير في المكان ذا

واذا كان معظم الجنسيات الخليجيه يقابلهم في 
اماكن اخرى محترمه
هو يتردد عليها من حقه يشوفهم محترمين

لكن من بين هذا وذاك وبعيدا عن اللي تشوفه الاعين
من حق الانسان ان يستخدم عقله ويرفض تعميم
علىى شعب كامل سوا بالسلب او الايجاب​


----------



## kawasaki (4 يونيو 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عفوا يا استاذ*
> *ما افهم اللغز الكلام الواضح افهمه اكتر*
> *واعتقد مو قاعدين نحل لغز صعب*
> *سالتك بكل وضوح مين من عليك وبعبع*
> *اماتعطيني جواب واضح او تمتنع عن الرد*




*ومين قالك اني بقول الغاز!!!*
*معظم الاعضاء ردوا *
*انا مقولتش فزوره ........*​


----------



## kawasaki (4 يونيو 2014)

*يا جماعه ..مش كل الناس حلوه *
*ومش كل الناس وحشه *​ 
*انا 22 سنه مولود وعايش ....*
*كان في ناس بتكرهني جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداً*
*لمجرد اني مصري ..*
*وناس كانت بتحبني اووووي برضه لمجرد اني مصري *
*وكلمه حق *​ 
*فئه من دول الخليج عندهم اعتقاد انهم احسن شعب في العالم اجمع *​ 
*يقولك انا احسن من الامريكي والانجليزي *
*طب ليه ياحلاوه ؟؟*
*يقولك علشان سايبين بلدهم وبيشتغلوا عندي ...*​ 
*زي ما يكون ياجدع ان الناس مش لاقيه تاكل وربنا فرجها واشتغل في التيكيه !!*​ 
*بس هي الفكره مش كده خالص ياجماعه *​ 
*افتكر في مره وانا لسه صغير قريت خبر ايام حرب الخليج *
*ونزوح الكويتيين الي مصر *​ 
*وحده كويتيه ركبت تاكسي *
*سواق التاكس دردش مع الكويتيه وعرف منها انها كويتييه*
*ووصلها لحد المكان اللي هيا عايزاه *
*ونزلت من التاكس .........طلعت شويه جينيهات واديتهم للسواق *​ 
*السواق كان عنده رغبه صادقه انه مش ياخد منها فلوس *
*وقعد يقولها خلاص يافندم خليها علينا ..دا انتوا ضيوفنا *
*وفوق راسنا .....والكلام ده *
*ونزل من عربيته علشان يرجع لها الفلوس تاني *
*مش علشان حاجه *
*لمجرد بس انه مصري جــــــــــــــــــــــــدع وابن بلد *​ 






*قامت السيده الكويتيه ومع الالحاح من السواق كان رد فعلها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟*​ 

*طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاخ *​ 
*بالقلم علي وشه وقالت : هاتبجشش علينا يالمصري يالكلب !*​ 

*قام مركبها العربيه وراح بيها القسم *​ 
*وهو عارف انه الحكومه عندنا ممكن تحبسه هو وتمشيها هي*​ 

*الظابط طلع راجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل *
*حبسها في التخشيبه واتعملها قضيه سب وقذف واتعرضت علي النيابه *​ 
*وامام النيابه *​ 

*وعلشان السواق مصري *​ 
*اتنازل عن البلاغ .....مش علشان حاجه *​ 
*بس علشان مصري *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 يونيو 2014)

*عندما ذهبت للسعودية وفى اول لقاء مع صاحب المؤسسة ....
كلمنى وهو واضع قدميه على المكتب في وجهى ...
وسألنى (انت رجال ولا مصري) وكان هذا بعد حرب أكتوبر .... بالتحديد سنة 1977
فلم ادرى ألا وانا أقول له (اظن ان التكية اللى في مكة لسه موجودة ..... لو كان اللى بيأكلوكم رجالة فأنا رجال ... وإن كان اللى بيأكلوكوا نسوان يبقى انا مش رجال ....)
وانصرفت ومعى شنطنى والجواز معى)
فجرى خلفى وهو يقول (يا رجال انا بمزح معك)
فقلت له انى جاى لأعمل وليس لأمزح
بعدها تعلم كيف يعاملنى باحترام
المشكلة في المصريين مش في الخليجيين
​*


----------



## Maran+atha (20 يونيو 2016)

شكرا كثير لموضوعك الرائع
اخى الحبيب kawasaki

شىء جميل أن تكون وطني
فقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قال :
مصر ليس وطنا نعيش فيه وإنما وطنا يعيش فينا

نثق أن الله بارك مصر فى الكتاب المقدس
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس اشعياء 19: 25
بها يبارك رب الجنود قائلا مبارك شعبي مصر
ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى متى 2: 15
 «من مصر دعوت ابني».

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## kawasaki (7 يوليو 2016)

ميرسي اخي Maran
اتمني ان يعلم الجميع بيت القصيد 

احنا مش بنشحت من حد 
مصر زي رب الاسره او الاخ الاكبر  
لو جراله حاجه !!
الاسره تتفكك وتضيع ...............​


----------

